# Snatching



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi folks - My 13 week old male has developed a habit over the last few days that I want to stop before it becomes a big problem. He has started grabing things out of our hands with his mouth. Mostly it is his own toys that we are carrying or about to throw for him but he lunges forward and takes them before we have a chance. He has done this with my 4 year old son, 1 year old daughter and myself. Also started stealing my sons toys out of his hand. 

I am looking for suggestions on how to deal with this. 

Thanks


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Grab him by the mouth and hold it closed - look him dead in the eye and say "NO!"

Don't put up with that and make it crystal clear. No anger ... just calm and firm.

From a previous post you indicate biting. (normal for age)

With a one year old you want to curb that tenancy very early. They are very smart and will learn young what is not acceptable.

Good post from some folks who know what they are talking about.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,702.msg4599.html#msg4599


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think you should "grab" a dog by the mouth....you wouldn't like that if somebody did that to you would you?

you need to find a way to correct the behavior in a way that won't frighten or confuse the dog.

maybe say no! drop! make them drop the "toy" and put them in the crate for a "timeout".


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

SerCopper - I would walk away from my pup, toy in hand. Pay absolutely no attention to him. He will quickly start to associate biting at it while in your hand with you and toy going away. Pups are smart, he'll figure it out right quick I'm sure 

If he continues to chomp at a toy in hand, I would agree with ctracyverizon and grab him by the mouth with a firm "No!" That should do the trick. He wants to please you, trust me!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I can say from experience that (gently!) grabbing the muzzle with a firm "NO" is indeed effective. The point is to get their attention, not hurt them by squeezing the muzzle. The most important part is making eye contact.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My .02 cents.

The word *"NO"* is way over used. Your correction window is 1.5 seconds. 

You yell "NO" three seconds after something happens you want to correct. Now the dog goes "What did I do?" The dog has no idea and "NO" is an empty word. NO means nothing.

The better command is, "(Dog's name) drop it!" in a strict but not angry tone and show a "high value treat." If the dog drops it, then immediately treat and "love him up with "Good boy/girl, what a good boy/girl."

Think of all the times you say NO and stop. Replace NO with "dog's name and one word command." Stop yourself from just using the dog's name and expect him/her to understand what you want.

Call dogs name. Get his/her attention and give command.

Practice this. It is all about what a dog understands. Everything in a dog's mind is black and white. Only humans think in shades of gray i.e. concepts.

Good luck,

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent post Rod.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> My .02 cents.
> 
> The word *"NO"* is way over used. Your correction window is 1.5 seconds.
> 
> You yell "NO" three seconds after something happens you want to correct. Now the dog goes "What did I do?" The dog has no idea and "NO" is an empty word. NO means nothing.


Very true, if you don't say "NO" immediately when the behavior happens, you shouldn't use it at all. We tried training the "drop it" command with treats & Riley always decided that what she had was more worthwhile than the treats we offered. Fabric softener sheets were a special favorite... haha. We trained "drop it" through play with toys. We would play with her with a toy & stop playing completely (no moving the toy around). At the same time, we said "drop it" in a stern tone. As soon as she let go & lost interest, we would *reward* her by starting playing again with the toy. This worked SO well for us. Just another method you can try.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Time for my two cents. 

If you have him drop it, don't put him in the crate or on time out afterwards. It will just punish him for dropping it which is a good behavior. Also treating him for drop it is good, but not the target bx. 

I would look for a precursor before he jumps (does he look up at the object or rock his body back?). Choose a replacement behavior, sit or find a toy or something else. Then stage the snatching. Get a toy and hold it temptingly above him, as soon as you see the precursor, right before he jumps say name of dog and then the replacement behavior. Right away physically direct your dog to the positive behavior and then reward and lots of praise. If you were going to give him his toy anyways the toy can be the reward. Practice first with all the adults and then your four year old and 1 year old obviously with supervision. If possible prevent the opportunity from happening with the kids until he gets it. 

If he snatches it away from you, I would give him little attention verbal or eye contact, take the toy back, redirect him to th correct behavior and then give praise and treat and if appropriate the toy back. 

Ie. Oso will look at our cats in a certain way before barking. When we see this we say,"Oso, find a toy" and then physically point or direct him to toys and give lots if praise if he touches one with his foot or face.


----------

